# Problem connecting Tiger to Vista via SMB Samba



## rippo (Jul 1, 2008)

Had a Windows XP laptop that died, IT replaced this with a Windows Vista Business machine and have not been able to properly connect and sync my documents between machines (Mac OS 10.4 as the sync server) and need to continue using OS 10.4 for classic support.

Have been having the following continual problem:

Connecting via a network and SMB / Samba from the mac os 10.4.11 via the network browser to the Windows Vista Business SP1 laptop.

Have enabled sharing on both mac and windows computers and disabled firewalls.
Have made both computers on the same Domain.
Have searched the internet and not found same problem nor an answer.

The Windows Vista laptop is visable in the Network>Domain> and when prompted to see the available shares, i.e. press connect, the SMB/CIFS File System Authentication window appears, to which all the correct data is entered followed by OK.

The result is that a dialog box appears with the message "The alias "COMPUTER NAME" could not be opened, because the original item cannot be found." with Delete Alias, Fix Alias..., or OK buttons therein.

Am able to do the following:

1. Connect & share from Vista to Tiger.
2. Connect & share from a mac running Leopard to the Vista laptop.
3. Connect & share from a mac running Tiger to the old XP laptop (now dead).

Other info... the network connection is via airport on both through an Airport Base Station (802.11a/b/g) not distributing DHCP, and computers have been assigned static 192.168.100.X numbers, and Base Station is then wired to the company LAN.

Any help in solving this problem would be appreciated.

Thankx 

G5   Mac OS X (10.4.11)   Windows Vista Business SP1 on HP530


----------



## gsahli (Jul 1, 2008)

When you do Connect to Server, enter the samba URI, ie smb://[IP address of new computer] rather than use the browse feature. I think you can use browse again after doing that once.


----------



## rippo (Jul 1, 2008)

Have tried this via  Finder>Go>Connect to server... 

and entered the domain, username, and password into the pop-up window SMB/CIFS File System Authentication and receive another pop-up window...

Connecting To Server - Could not connect to server because the name or password is incorrect.

However they are not, the same method works with Leopard.


----------



## gsahli (Jul 1, 2008)

Sorry, no new ideas.


----------



## rippo (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks for the reply.

Cheers


----------

